# Crib Quilts Finished



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

These are 3 crib quilts that I recently received back from the machine quilter. I had originally intended to hand quilt them, but that didn't happen. I have a new grandson arriving in October and needed to get these finished. I'll let my DIL choose which one she wants.

The Berenstein Bear quilt was easy to make. I like the center fabric and just added borders. I just sewed the 2nd quilt together without a pattern. I like the way it turned out. The 3rd quilt, I had a pattern for, but I can't find where it is. I saw it in a magazine.

All 3 of the quilts are big enough to cover the baby with plenty left over to cover mom/dad for late night rocking. The quilts were machine quilted by Sherryl Tobias, Nappanee, Ind.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Love that middle one! Congrats on the finishes!!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the middle one too!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice! The middle one is my favorite, too, but they are all very nice! Well done!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Good job! 

I like to make my baby quilts big too; better for cuddling in for years to come.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL .... BEAUTIFUL ....and ....BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The middle quilt is my favorite too, then the Berenstein Bear one. 

I like to try different patterns for crib quilts, that's why I used the pattern for the bottom quilt. I just can't seem to warm up to that one though. Oh well, it will keep a child warm.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

They are all lovely!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

They are all lovely, but I must admit, my vote too is for the middle. 
But then, I LOVE half-square triangles, and absolutely loathe putting them together. So of course anyone who uses a mass of them instantly draws my adoration. lol


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I too like the middle one, but all are wonderful and any child would be privileged to sleep under one.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My favorite is #2. They will all be much loved.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

They're all very cute, but like others, I like the middle one too. And I really like its border fabric!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Our son and his family were here over the week-end. Our DIL selected the Berenstein Bear quilt for the new baby. 

I will hang onto quilt #3 until someone needs a baby quilt or maybe I'll donate it to a food pantry. Most of the pantries around here have clothing/baby closets too.

Quilt #2 (everyone's favorite) might end up being displayed at the Sauder Quilt Show next May.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Those are beautiful quilts!


----------

